# Dragon Age 2 coming Feb. 1, 2011?



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Retail box of Awakening expansion contains flyer with two-winged dragon and a date corresponding to previously announced release window of entry in series.	

Source: Game-news site 1up.

What has been heard: With Dragon Age: Awakening shipping next week, game publications are starting to receive retail review copies from Electronic Arts. It looks like the mailman stopped at 1up first, as the site is now displaying pictures of a flyer contained in the box that apparently reveals the release date for Dragon Age II.


Old trolls never die, they just fade away…until the inevitable sequel.
As can been seen in the photo, the flyer shows the series' iconic blood-red dragon. However, instead of being shown from the side with one wing, it is shown head-on, so two wings are visible. In the upper-right hand corner, the date "02.01.2011" is displayed. In North America, that translates to February 1, 2011.

The date falls in the first quarter of next year, when EA announced it would be releasing "Dragon Age Title TBA." The game was listed for the PC, consoles, and unspecified portable platforms. However, sources close to EA have downplayed the handheld version to GameSpot, saying it is likely an iPhone spin-off.

The official story: BioWare and EA reps had not responded to requests for comment as of press time.

Bogus or not bogus?: Not bogus. Valentine's Day will apparently come two weeks early for role-playing game fans next year.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice reporting there Dan:T, to be honest I am surprise to see that Bioware and EA are denying that this game is in the works usually at least with EA they can't wait to tell you what games they have planned.


----------

